# I can't sign into the Adobe community



## Zenon (Aug 24, 2020)

I select sign using PS Family. It tells me I'm signed in but I'm actually not. Has anyone seen this before? Is there a solution?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 24, 2020)

I am unable to sign in using a Safari Browser on a mobile device or Safari on my Mac. It has been this way for some time. If I use Operam I am able to sign in. Try a different Browser.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenon (Aug 24, 2020)

OK I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## Zenon (Aug 24, 2020)

Firefox worked. Thanks again.


----------



## Zenon (Aug 25, 2020)

People have been noticing that LrC 9.4 is underexposing the new Canon R5 RAW files about ½ stop. Rick F. replied. It’s a known bug.


----------



## kimballistic (Aug 25, 2020)

Zenon said:


> I select sign using PS Family. It tells me I'm signed in but I'm actually not. Has anyone seen this before? Is there a solution?


Yes.  Safari by default turns on the option "prevent cross-site tracking" in the Privacy tab of its Preferences window.  Adobe's forums rely on cross-site tracking for login purposes and essentially produce a false-positive of nefarious behavior that Safari blocks.  So instead of using another browser, you can temporarily uncheck "prevent cross-site tracking," login, and then re-enable it and everything will be fine.


----------



## Zenon (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks. I'll do that net time.


----------



## Zenon (Aug 26, 2020)

Something else I have found regarding Safari and Privacy tab. I run a clean ship. I have a decent maintenance routine and one part  includes removing all the website data. I still don't understand why that fills up so quickly but that is another issue.

Lately I have been watching a lot of YouTube videos about a new camera. When I use YouTube it inserts this and then some videos get errors. If I'm at one of the camera sites and view a video directly from there it is fine. It took while to figure out what was causing it and now I'm trying to figure out how to stop it. I admit I have out a lot of effort into it.


----------

